
Nintendo pulls Switch game after dev reveals he sneaked in basic code editor - minimaxir
https://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2019-04-29-nintendo-pulls-switch-indie-game-from-eshop-after-dev-reveals-he-sneaked-in-basic-code-editor-easter-egg
======
pizza
Seems like the more things change, the more console manufacturers continue to
thwart homebrew apps.

------
minimaxir
oops inadvertant dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19779056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19779056)

